

Dealing with the U in CRUD - full vs delta updates - ovokinder
http://bruno.linker45.eu/2010/05/21/special-report/

======
lsb
If you have "truckloads" of fields, with images in the db or something
enormous like that, perhaps you should refactor your schema into tables of
each enormous field (or even just shove it in the file system), and store the
relations in a relational database, with the entities stored somewhere else.

------
ovokinder
You did establish a good point with placing the photos/binary objects on
separate tables, but take for instance the Contact/AddressBook example: almost
100% of the times I'm fetching a Contact from the database, I also want the
picture to serve it to a client, so putting it on a separate table would force
the RDBMS to an avoidable extra effort.

My DB spiritual advisor tells me the rule of thumb is <= 500KB -> DB, > 500KB
-> filesystem. I'll have to test performance of storing the binary stuff
outside of the DB.

PS: By "truckloads" I mean tables with anything over 10 fields. I hate god
tables/objects :)

